# UK made Rinseless Wash



## M1UDE

...are Dodo Juice the only U.K. maker of a rinseless (not waterless) product? Or are there any others out there?


----------



## RandomlySet

ONR? Never used these kind of products, but clue has to be in their name :lol:


----------



## Stuart1441

I was looking at detailedonline (Based in Wakefield) who have a waterless product but it is listed as wash and wax which put me off having treated the car with ceramic coatings 

Not sure if anyone has used the product? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian

Stuart1441 said:


> I was looking at detailedonline (Based in Wakefield) who have a waterless product but it is listed as wash and wax which put me off having treated the car with ceramic coatings
> 
> Not sure if anyone has used the product?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Problem is with these new companies, and I can't say for sure but most of them are just getting it manufactured by chemical companies and having their logos on it and not doing the research and development like bigger companies who actually make it them selfs, so just because they are UK based does not mean its made in the UK, personally I would go for something like ONR as you know Optimum have put in the RnD to make it as good as it is.

If you go on Alibaba you can by your own branded ceramic coating and I know of a few uk companies who will provide you with branded car wash stuff (no names)


----------



## Yellow Dave

RandomlySet said:


> ONR? Never used these kind of products, but clue has to be in their name :lol:


Clue's in the title! Optimum are not uk based


----------



## Andy from Sandy

ONR is the only one I have used following the very detailed posting by Lowiepete.

I have not even thought about trying anything different.


----------



## Autoglym

We do one aimed at trade users who are unable to use water on their sites (often car parks, sometimes underground at the request of the land owner)

http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/products/waterless-detailer.html


----------



## Woodsmoke

Autoglym said:


> We do one aimed at trade users who are unable to use water on their sites (often car parks, sometimes underground at the request of the land owner)
> 
> http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/products/waterless-detailer.html


Isn't that waterless wash, not a rinseless wash?


----------

